# Fuse switch trouble



## ZXc (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm have a problem with my fuse box. There is a switch that trips everytime I turn it on. It won't even stay on for a split second. As soon as I turn it on, I see a flash, hear a pop, and witness the trip. I have replaced the switch and the exact same problem exists. There is not one thing in regards to this switch plugged in. Should I replace all four of the outlets connected to this fuse switch?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fixing this is going to take some pretty extensive equipment on your part.

A document you are going to need to procure is a Phone Book.

You will also need an instrument known as a Telephone.

Look up "Elelctrician" in the phone book, and engage the dialiing device on the telephone to contact one that is qualified.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Please post on www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks.


----------

